# Who's next?



## Huntinfool (Jul 2, 2015)

So now, at the very least, the Presbyterian Church and the Episcopal Church have denied the biblical definition of marriage.  Who's next?

I assume, based on the trends in the church, it will likely be the United Methodist Church....possibly next year at the next general conference.

How long does everybody think it will be before there are more protestant denominations that allow same-sex 'mirage' in their churches than don't?  

I guess I shouldn't be, but I'm surprised at how quickly the snowball is rolling down the hill.  Sad times when churches agree with the government that God's word is not true.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 2, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> So now, at the very least, the Presbyterian Church and the Episcopal Church have denied the biblical definition of marriage.  Who's next?
> 
> I assume, based on the trends in the church, it will likely be the United Methodist Church....



Probably.  There is one Lutheran denomination who is also a contender.

I'm sure the Wesley brothers and Martin Luther are rolling over in their graves.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 2, 2015)

I would agree that it'll probably be the United Methodist Church. They already have women pastors.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 2, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would agree that it'll probably be the United Methodist Church. They already have women pastors.



...and a policy that allows non-practicing homosexual pastors.

...and a sizable contingent that already has put forth a proposal to accept homosexual lifestyles as biblically acceptable.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 2, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> ...and a policy that allows non-practicing homosexual pastors.
> 
> ...and a sizable contingent that already has put forth a proposal to accept homosexual lifestyles as biblically acceptable.



I thought it was biblically acceptable to be a non-practicing homosexual. Isn't that like a non-drinking drunkard?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 2, 2015)

There are different biblical qualifications for one who would be in leadership.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 2, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> There are different biblical qualifications for one who would be in leadership.



That's understandable.


----------



## obligated (Jul 2, 2015)

Im not a "religious"person but I believe the bibles I have read mention men who lie with men not inheriting gods kingdom and the act as an abomination to god.So if a church condoned this type of behavior they may as well put out a sign CHURCH OF SATAN!Ive been tolerant of this stupidity too long.After a while you need to call people on their stupidity.Yeah Im a dumb redneck and whatever cute names PC people use but I wont be suffering from associating with degenerates that support gross lifestyles.They wont be seeing any of my money either!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 2, 2015)

obligated said:


> Im not a "religious"person but I believe the bibles I have read mention men who lie with men not inheriting gods kingdom and the act as an abomination to god.So if a church condoned this type of behavior they may as well put out a sign CHURCH OF SATAN!Ive been tolerant of this stupidity too long.After a while you need to call people on their stupidity.Yeah Im a dumb redneck and whatever cute names PC people use but I wont be suffering from associating with degenerates that support gross lifestyles.They wont be seeing any of my money either!



In regards to an abomination, Leviticus 18:26 lets us know it also applied to the traveling Gentile;

26 But as for you, you are to keep My statutes and My judgments, and shall not do any of these abominations, neither the native, nor the alien who sojourns among you.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 7, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> So now, at the very least, the Presbyterian Church and the Episcopal Church have denied the biblical definition of marriage.  Who's next?




Well, Jimmy Carter's onboard:


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 3, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> So now, at the very least, the Presbyterian Church and the Episcopal Church have denied the biblical definition of marriage.  Who's next?
> 
> I assume, based on the trends in the church, it will likely be the United Methodist Church....possibly next year at the next general conference.
> 
> ...



The PCUSA does not represent all Presbyterians. There are a wide number of Presbyterian denominations just as there are a wide number of Baptist denominations.

The PCUSA has been apostate for quite some time now, that in part, is why the PCA exist today.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 31, 2015)

I think that as denominations "embrace" homosexuality we will see a mass exodus from these denominations. At least that's what I hope happens. How any true believer could agree with this abominable practice is beyond me.

The time is quickly coming when we are going to have to take a stand more so than we are currently doing.
I believe that in the near future Pastors will be prosecuted by this gov for preaching against sin. My Pastor continues to preach against sin and I truly believe will continue to do so.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 31, 2015)

Romans 11:21-22
21for if God did not spare the natural branches, He will not spare you, either. 22Behold then the kindness and severity of God; to those who fell, severity, but to you, God's kindness, if you continue in His kindness; otherwise you also will be cut off.

Can you see this group of individual Christians in one of these denominations cut off from the Salvation Tree for exchanging the truth for a lie? 
For exchanging or abandoning natural sexual relations for unnatural ones?  Even giving hearty approval to those who practice them.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Romans 11:21-22
> 21for if God did not spare the natural branches, He will not spare you, either. 22Behold then the kindness and severity of God; to those who fell, severity, but to you, God's kindness, if you continue in His kindness; otherwise you also will be cut off.
> 
> Can you see this group of individual Christians in one of these denominations cut off from the Salvation Tree for exchanging the truth for a lie?
> For exchanging or abandoning natural sexual relations for unnatural ones?  Even giving hearty approval to those who practice them.



Hi Art. The way I read it is that the abandoning of natural relations for unnatural ones is a symptom of a much more significant problem. In some way it is the problem faced by Adam and Eve. People knowingly and unknowingly go at life on their own, making up their terms as they go and being outside of the eternal in their choices. They or someone long before their present choices kicked God to the curb.

So unnatural relations are not only sexual, sexuality is just one. Ask your self: Do all denomination know the eternal gift and the order of His designs? Perhaps I forgive them, they not knowing what they do--really, really not knowing.

So Art the problem as I see it is that unnatural relations are not the problem, they are the symptoms of not giving two cents for a life in the eternal and the lessons on love said there. It is not that the message is twisted, it is 100 percent ignored.

So the folk caught up in these relations, the church folk for example, are just that caught in a way of seeing faith and the world that was with issues long before what is happening now. Someone read Paul and thought Paul smarter than Peter and another read Revelations and thought himself-herself smarter than the guy who wrote it. It's like someone put the HS behind a painting or inside the shelf of the Pulpit of the Church-- and cut loose a whole spiritual outlook without an anointing whatsoever. No need to cut them off the tree, they are and were from way back.

My twist or two cents.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 1, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Hi Art. The way I read it is that the abandoning of natural relations for unnatural ones is a symptom of a much more significant problem.



I agree, It was a symptom caused by a way deeper problem.
Changing, exchanging, abandoning, and trading all kinds of rights for wrongs. All caused by their thinking they were wise.


----------

